# Child visa subclass 101



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Hi
I am a australian PR holder. I have applied for 101 child visa on 30th dec 2012 for my son at AHC, Delhi. I called up the AHC to know the status of my application and they informed the case officer has not yet been allocated and might take another month. Due to the long waiting period I am thinking of taking my child on tourist visa. Can anyone please advise if I have to wait till the case office is assigned. Also I would appreciate if anyone could advise the suitable tourist visa subclass for my child.
If anyone has similar experience can you please share your experience.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Child visa clas 101*

Hi -

I am also in the same position as yours..I have to apply for child visa for my son, and have not started the process yet..Please let me know how it goes with you..As far as I read, I think you can go ahead and apply for the tourist visa..Did you try contacting the Delhi office to enquire about the same?

Regards
Smita


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Hi Smita

I will surely keep you updated. I had called up AHC , Delhi and they did say I can apply for tourist visa but as mentioned above I am sure if I have to wait till CO is assigned.
Are you planning to take your son on tourist visa ? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

No you do not need to wait for CO but as soon as you get one let them know your plans to be i. Australia so hey do not grant whilst onshore.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Chandamama -

Yes I will be applying for the Offshore visa and then bringing my son on a Tourist visa, as my husband is currently taking care of him in India but he is planning to be in Australia by April...
So we need to bring my son as well..

Regards
Smita


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

_shel said:


> No you do not need to wait for CO but as soon as you get one let them know your plans to be i. Australia so hey do not grant whilst onshore.


Thanks Shel


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chandamama/Shel -

Do we upload the medicals for the child visa upfront during the Visa lodgement? or is it after the CO is allocated?

Regards
Smita


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

No wait until asked because the same as your own visa the initial entry date will be based on the date of medicals. It can also take a year or more to grant a child visa so they could expire.


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Hi Smita
As advised by Shel I am planning to do medicals only after CO asks for it. Did you start applying for 101 and tourist visa?


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thankyou Shel and Chandamama.. I am still preparing the documentation..Plan to lodge in another 2 weeks..I just joined a job so shall wait for 2 more weeks so that I can include payslips and Employment letter. I did speak to AHC though..


Chandamama - Did you apply for the tourist visa..I was told to apply 2-3 weeks before the date of travel..My husband and kids are planning to come by April, so there is still time for that...

Regards
Smita





Chandamama said:


> Hi Smita
> As advised by Shel I am planning to do medicals only after CO asks for it. Did you start applying for 101 and tourist visa?


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Hi Smita
I am planning to apply soon. I have just downloaded the application. I had one query do I need to book for return ticket as I taking him on tourist visa.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Chandama -
I also had the same doubt..but I am guessing no...

Shel -
Can you advise if you know?

Regards
Smita



Chandamama said:


> Hi Smita
> I am planning to apply soon. I have just downloaded the application. I had one query do I need to book for return ticket as I taking him on tourist visa.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I got PR last year and Feb 2013 we travel to Mel to validate our PR Visa. We are expecting our fisrt kid on May. So mostly on june/july time i will apply 101 child visa. 

Is any one having any check list for what all documents we need to submit and what is the process to apply the visa?

Regards
Shyam


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Chandamama -

Hurray! Our child's tourist visa has been granted and its for 12 months.. It took 15 days from the date of lodgement for the grant. ALso, I heard that they are speeding up the PR processing too, so you can probably expect the 101 visa to be granted sooner than what is mentioned on the AHC website.

Regards
Smita





Chandamama said:


> Hi Smita
> I am planning to apply soon. I have just downloaded the application. I had one query do I need to book for return ticket as I taking him on tourist visa.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Shyam -

Its is best to check the DIAC website for the forms and the checklist because from time to time, there are slight changes in the forms to use.

Use this wizard to specify your requirement and you will find all the information that you need.
Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration 


Regards
Smita




shyamvpillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I got PR last year and Feb 2013 we travel to Mel to validate our PR Visa. We are expecting our fisrt kid on May. So mostly on june/july time i will apply 101 child visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! thats great. I have just started downloading the application. 
Good to hear about the child visa 101 time frame. but i have heard only the standard answer from AHC. Where did you hear this news from?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Shyam -
> 
> Its is best to check the DIAC website for the forms and the checklist because from time to time, there are slight changes in the forms to use.
> 
> ...



Thanks Smita, this link is very usefull


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chandamama -

I can't reveal the source of the information but can assure you that its from a very reliable source.

Regards
Smita



Chandamama said:


> Congrats!!! thats great. I have just started downloading the application.
> Good to hear about the child visa 101 time frame. but i have heard only the standard answer from AHC. Where did you hear this news from?


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

No problem Shyam..GOod Luck with the Visa application.

Regards
Smita


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Smita,

Even my case is similar - last week i applied for child visa 101 and received acknowledgment as "it has been accepted by Australian high commission". 
Is there any time frame to assign an case officer ??

Now I am planning to apply tourist visa for my child, in this case my queries are :

1) can we apply e-visitor visa i.e., thru online ?
2) Where we need to mention about already applied child visa 101 ?
3) can we request 12 months tourist visa or not ? does it give any negative impact ?
4) which is better option - Apply in AU or outside AU ? as I am in AU and my wife is in India ?

Thanks


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Angorwat - 

I think it may take 4 - 6 weeks for CO to be allocated.

1) We applied for the tourist visa as paper based application.. But you should be able to do it online too.
2) It was in the forms that needs to be filled for the tourist visa that we had mentioned that we have already applied for Visa 101. Also, we had submitted a Statutory Declaration for the Tourist Visa invitation in which we had mentioned that we were also applying for the PR.
3) Yes you can request for 12 months. We did and got it.
4) applying outside Aus is cheaper..If your wife can apply from outside Aus it would be good and it took approximately 2 weeks for the Tourist Visa to be approved.

Thanks
Smita



angorwat said:


> Hi Smita,
> 
> Even my case is similar - last week i applied for child visa 101 and received acknowledgment as "it has been accepted by Australian high commission".
> Is there any time frame to assign an case officer ??
> ...


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the info, Smita.


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Smita,

Did you got any update on your child visa, any timelines do you heard recently.

Hi All,

Please share your experiences.

Thanks


----------



## Snehl (Jul 23, 2013)

I applied child visa 101 in May 2013. Got CO in July 2013 i.e. after 10 weeks. he asked for our PPC and medical. now all papers submitted. let's see what happen?


----------



## Chandamama (May 30, 2011)

Hi all
I thought of sharing my experience on finally getting Child Visa 101.It is long story but I know many parents are anxious as I was initially and sharing the info gives a general idea.
I had applied for 101 on 30th dec12. Got Medical request on 25th feb 13 from the case officer medicals on 4th march 13. After that was just waiting to hear from the case officer every time I called AHC they never connected me to case officer and always got generic info. I was being told the file is with senior case officer. Then somewhere in Apr/May I emailed the case officer to know how the file is proceeding I get an auto reply stating this officer is on extended leave. So I called the AHC to know whats happening with my child's file and they again give me generic info saying its with senior case officer and said i can email to general email someone will attaned to it. Though not convienced with their answer I mailed this genric email id to inform I will be taking my son on tourist visa. 
I brought my son on tourist visa to Australia and was constantly emailing/calling AHC to know file status. Untill about end of July I was getting generic answer that the file is with senior case officer and it will take 14 months as per the website for grant of visa. When I insisted whom do I contact for the information they said a new case officer has been assigned just 4 days back. This was shocking as I was thinking the file was in queue with senior case officer. Thanks to this forum we had noticed many were getting visa in around 6 months time and we had crossed about 7 months. Then we questioned AHC why some are getting the grant and we are not getting any positive response they said you bother about your own case and not others. Had it been a skilled migrant visa it makes sense but for a child visa where most of them are infants there has to be something thats holding up the case. So my husband thought of getting local MLA help. So before talking to MLA he called up AHC to check whats holding up the case and is there anything pending from our side. Though AHC was not helpful initially they reluctantly connected him to case officer and who repeated the genric info. Then my husband tried to explian he wanted to know what was the difference between our case so that he could convey the same to the MLA and thats when the case officer said she would check and put him on hold for 15 minutes. Then she came back saying she is emailing the pre grant letter and we will have to exit the country so my husband asked how long and she said from 2 weeks to 14 months. Once again thanks to this forum he said many are exiting the country for 3 days for visa grant and she kind of agreed to it.
Finally they asked us to give the schedule when we will be exiting. She confirmed the same by email but without mentioning how long so we had to email her that we will be out of country for three days as per prior discussion which she agreed. 
Once we exited the country and emailed them they granted us the visa that same day.
Thanks everyone who shared their information which was very helpful.


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

doe it mean local MLAs can help getting Visas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Not exactly but they can get clear answers of why there are delays and push for quicker clearance of the delay where they will be helping an Australian citizen. 

That does not mean security checks or health check can be skipped etc but there are some things they can push to move faster.


----------

